# Rescue from the dog's eyes?



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Get your tissues out! 
Sent: 6/11/2011 9:23:50 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time
Subj: Fwd: FW: I rescued a human
I RESCUED A HUMAN TODAY
Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering
apprehensively 
into the kennels. 
I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her. 
I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldn't be afraid. 
As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little
accident I 
had in the back of my cage. 
I didn't want her to know that I hadn't been walked today. 
Sometimes the shelter keepers get too busy and I didn't want her to
think 
poorly of them. 
As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about
my 
past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make a
difference 
in someone's life. 
She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me. I
shoved 
my shoulder and side of my head up against the bars to comfort her. 
Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for
companionship. 
A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that
all 
would be well.
Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I
instantly 
jumped into her arms. 
I would promise to keep her safe. I would promise to always be by
her 
side.
I would promise to do everything I could to see that radiant smile
and 
sparkle in her eyes. 
I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. 
So many more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. 
So many more to be saved. At least I could save one. 
I rescued a human today.
------ End of Forwarded Message
____________________________________


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Reminds me so much of going to the shelter in SC, 3 hours away to look at Sir Winston...I could NOT look at any of the others. I did stop and buy a big bag on bones for the help to give the others...but I could not look at them and leave them. People who work in these shelters are strong beyond belief...I pray all little dogs feel they are rescuing the people who come and see them...and do!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

That is beautiful and very true. Do you know who wrote that and where the poem came from? Thanks!

andra


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw geez, just what I needed today, another chance to cry.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lovely Flynn, simply lovely.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love that, Flynn, and think it is really true! What would we do without our little furbabies?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think one of the hardest things is walking away from all the others.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I so agree. IF I WERE QUEEN...there would be a waiting line for all dogs and cats...and people would realize they are getting something precious....IF I WERE QUEEN...lol...:flypig::usa2: BTW...HAPPY FLAG DAY!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

So touching and so true....
People say what a great heart I have to have rescued my little Zeus. In truth, he is a gift that I cannot began to put a value on. 

Gonna go get some kleenex now....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

JeanMarie said:


> So touching and so true....
> People say what a great heart I have to have rescued my little Zeus. In truth, he is a gift that I cannot began to put a value on.
> 
> Gonna go get some kleenex now....


Sir Winston KNOWS he rescued me...I am now walking a mile and a half a day..and when he insists, twice a day...before I was not exercising at all...All in all he thinks I am okay, but thinks I am over doing the brushing and baths...


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you know who wrote this verse? Or where it was published? Thanks.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Flynn, I wish you were Queen.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

http://rescuemedog.org/dog-blog/i-rescued-a-human-today-by-janine-allen/

Here's the author


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Jean!


----------



## Rudyshar8 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just love that saying, I had it enlarged and put it in a frame..and bring it to all events, and then of course, have the 8x10 copies for people to pick up...they are so happy to have copies...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Rudyshar8 said:


> I just love that saying, I had it enlarged and put it in a frame..and bring it to all events, and then of course, have the 8x10 copies for people to pick up...they are so happy to have copies...


Oh how wonderful. What a great idea..I am going to do the same. I hope maybe our Havanese Rescue will take some to the booth/show...I think it would really be nice...
Thanks again for the idea!!! Maybe Laurie will read this...?????


----------



## Rudyshar8 (Feb 6, 2011)

*I rescued a human today*

I'm not sure if Laurie knows...I probably did mention it to her I think...lol...


----------

